# Breaking News: Steve Patterson Resigns!!!!



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy Crap.



> TOD LEIWEKE TO ASSUME MANAGEMENT OVERSIGHT FOR
> THE PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS
> 
> Steve Patterson to Resign
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*HOLY CRAPPER BATMAN!! Patterson quit!*

www.blazers.com

he resigned effective immediately.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

damn you chris! beat me by a minute!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: HOLY CRAPPER BATMAN!! Patterson quit!*

so Pritchard to GM then.......right?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: HOLY CRAPPER BATMAN!! Patterson quit!*



MAS RipCity said:


> so Pritchard to GM then.......right?


Nope. The CEO of the Seahawks is taking over (at least for now). Pritchard continues to be the man behind the scenes.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Holy Christ. This is HUGE news. Chris Dudley for President?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: HOLY CRAPPER BATMAN!! Patterson quit!*

The more Vulcan involvement the more I wanna puke :hurl:


Patterson with all his drawbacks, seemed to get things done. If he actually was part of the player acquisitions that got us Aldridge, Sergio and Roy last summer, then he did a good job. But I think Pritchard had more to do with it than he did. But you need craftiness to get trades done. Maybe that was his part

If they are smart, they make Pritchard the new GM, or steal Petrie away from Sac town


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: HOLY CRAPPER BATMAN!! Patterson quit!*

Whaaaa?

I wonder what the hell happened here. This is really very odd. Maybe Steve P. tried to make a pass at the blonde who was sitting next to Paul at the Lakers game 

Hopefully the team does the right thing and elevates Pritchard to the GM spot.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Late July, 2006:* Steve Patterson trades Steve Blake, Brian Skinner and Ha Seung-Jin for Jamaal Magloire.

*Late February, 2007:* Trading deadline passes; Magloire still on the team.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Good news IMO....having met and interacted with Patterson quite a bit I can say I just never could really trust the guy. I certainly give him credit for the work he did here though and the exceptional moves he made along with Pritchard in this last draft. 

Hopefully Paul Allen will promote Pritchard to the GM and hire someone else to manage the business operations of the team. Pritchard is truly a "young gun" and rising star when it comes to GM's IMO. He could be much like the young guys in MLB...Brian Cashman and Theo Epstein.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Something smells a little fishy to me. No way he resigned unless he is ill or something, which means he was fired.....but why?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> *Late July, 2006:* Steve Patterson trades Steve Blake, Brian Skinner and Ha Seung-Jin for Jamaal Magloire.
> 
> *Late February, 2007:* Trading deadline passes; Magloire still on the team.


iirc, it wasn't Patterson who was credited for the trades on draft day either.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

TOD LEIWEKE


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Something smells a little fishy to me. No way he resigned unless he is ill or something, which means he was fired.....but why?


I think it became apparent to him (or they told him) that they weren't going to resign him at the end of the year. After that the ball was in his court.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I am miles away from figuring this out.

What does it mean?

What happened?

Who is Tod Leiweke?

Does this mean Vulcan is buying back the Rose Garden in the immediate future?

Is this just Patterson leaving early because his contract would not be renewed?

Some of many questions I have.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The Blazers have been assimilated into The Seattle Borg.

Steve Patterson barely managed to get to his escape pod in time.

Portland has lost what little control they ever had of this team since Paul Allen bought it.

We are now, in every reality, the Seattle Blazers.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well a bit shocking maybe patterson wanted to get the knicks job


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> The Blazers have been assimillated into The Seattle Borg.
> 
> Steve Patterson barely managed to get to his escape pod in time.
> 
> ...


I think you're right on target. What this means for the team...who knows?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> What does it mean?


Blazers Inc. weren't interested in keeping Patterson as GM after this season.



> What happened?


Somehow Patterson found that out, directly or indirectly, and figured he might as well step aside now. Maybe the team told him it'd be more convenient if he stepped aside now so they could get someone on board before the draft.



> Who is Tod Leiweke?


He's on the business side of the operations of Qwest Field and the Seahawks (CEO). He served in a similar capacity at the Minnesota Wild before his tenure with the Hawks.



> Does this mean Vulcan is buying back the Rose Garden in the immediate future?


Not necessarily. I think he's just an in-house interim guy who can hold things down while they look for someone else for the job.

Personally, I think it's going to be Pritchard as GM and Mike Golub on the business side.












> Is this just Patterson leaving early because his contract would not be renewed?


More or less.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what no one wants witless?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

_Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company, Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks._


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Does anyone think this may forbode a move of the team to Seattle?

PBF


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll miss seeing this picture occasionally.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Does anyone think this may forbode a move of the team to Seattle?
> 
> PBF


They already announced they were staying.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


> They already announced they were staying.


Even if the Sonics end up moving? Did they address that scenario specifically and explicitly?

PBF


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Let's add this up, here's my take:

The blazers just had what is probably their best draft in team history = Thank you Kevin Pritchard, no thanks to you Steve Patterson.

The Blazers and Vulcan have a public image that sucks. 

The Seahawks on the other hand have a very good public image.... = Thank you Tod L.

Hmmm... Why don't we have Tod L. take over control of the blazers and Vulcan and see if he can work his magic with their public image. Kevin Pritchard will definately help as GM of the blazers.... Vulcan is going to require some major work though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It must have been losing Ha!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> _Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company, Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks._


Personally, I don't see this as an automatically bad thing. The Seahawks management staff has done good work up there, and if they can bring that kind of brain trust to Portland with them, I think it could be positive. Of course, I reserve the right to call for their heads if any shenanigans happen after the Oklahoma City Sonics become a reality.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Does anyone think this may forbode a move of the team to Seattle?
> 
> PBF


This is one of the questions I didn't have the stomach to post yet.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Personally, I think it's a lot simpler than most of these
clandestine scenarios. Anyone who has two jobs at once
will tend to get fired. It doesn't matter if the
two jobs are Pres/GM or coach/GM. It's not a shock, no one
really liked Patterson on the GM side (fans, media). I'm
not quite sure about Patterson on the Pres side. Had
Patterson stayed on the Pres side, he'd probably still be
working for the Blazers.

Regardless, with the blazers improving and Patterson gone,
look for a better relationship between the press and the
Blazers. IMO, that's a good thing.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> They already announced they were staying.


Somehow I missed that.

They've always avoided any direct statements on that subject in the past.

Link?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

My take;

I would find it hard to believe that KP does not get the GM job. It might be hard for him to be passed over when he has been prepping for the job so long. It would also be disasterous for the franchise to piss KP off and then lose him because he runs the scouting department and with four picks, they need him focused. 

I seriously doubt KP would be considered for the Team President title. I doubt Kiki would either for those that are fans of his. I would think that they need to find a Team President that is accepting of KP being the GM. Usually new Team Presidents like bringing in "their own guys."

Patterson was a lame duck and was probably pressing for a new contract or he would rather just leave and be with family or to pursue other business ventures. Whether he was bluffing or not, Paul Allen just said "No." That does not mean PA did not want him back, but possibly just did not want to commit this early. Personally I did not expect Patterson back, mainly because he does not rate favorably as the face of the Blazers Management Team. Too many people find him to be "creepy," whatever that means.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Let's add this up, here's my take:
> 
> The blazers just had what is probably their best draft in team history = Thank you Kevin Pritchard, no thanks to you Steve Patterson.
> 
> ...


Tod works for Vulcan, not the other way around.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> Does anyone think this may forbode a move of the team to Seattle?
> 
> PBF


The whole Seahawks/Vulcan power play makes me a bit nervous. I'm not usually a Chicken Little, but I can't think of ANYTHING involving Vulcan that has turned out good for the city of Portland and the fans of the Trailblazers. This is what happens when you have a bunch of geeks and bean counters running a sports team. It is especially forboding that said geeks and bean counters are based out of Seattle and not Portland. To think that a Seahawks executive, with a bunch of Seattle-based Vulcans looking over his shoulder, has the best interests of Potland fans in mind seems a bit naive at best. It doesn't mean the team is moving, but the whole idea of the Trailblazers being controlled from Seattle just doesn't sit well with me.

Hopefully, they will go ahead and buy back the Rose Garden, promote KP to GM and find a Pres with strong ties to the community and perhaps past ties to the organization, and all will be well.

So, how about a short list of candidates for both positions:

*Kevin Prichard* - he's earned it and would be my favorite for the GM position

*John Gabriel* - another with current ties to the organization - has past GM experience

*Geoff Petrie* - former Blazer with GM experience in both Portland and Sactown - did well in both places

*Jim Paxson* - another former Blazer with GM experience - mixed results in Cleveland where he totally got screwed over by Carlos Boozer and his agent.

*Kiki Vandewegh* - yet another former Blazer with GM experience

*Terry Porter* - not sure if he's qualified for either position, but would be a "feel good" hire and good PR move

*Danny Ainge* - No thanks, but he deserves his share of the credit for our great draft last June. It wouldn't have been possible without Danny.

*Rick Adelman* - former player and coach - strong local ties. Does he have what it takes to be a President of GM?

*Bob Whitsitt* - No thanks - been there done that. For anyone with with fond memories of the Whitsitt years, I have two things to say: Jermaine O'Neal and Shawn Kemp.

*John Nash* - I hear he's looking for work. Nightmare scenario: Whitsitt for OPres and Nash for GM.

*Crumbs Krause* - supposedly got serious consideration before they hired Nash - if he came in second to Nash last time, I sure don't want him this time.

*Keyzer Soze* - just to round out the list of "The Usual Suspects"

Others?

BNM


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Tod works for Vulcan, not the other way around.


 Maris, read the quote below, taken from the press release.

"*Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company,* Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks."


----------



## Paul Allen (Feb 19, 2007)

well, as long as Pritchard remains the man behind the scenes, as one poster put it, I will be happy.

With that being said, I am not sure if some in the Pacific NW realize, or are maybe spoiled, but the rabid fandom of the Seahawks is nearly unprecedented in the NFL.

They have done a very, very good thing with that team/city/image. Now winning cures all. But I think if Seattle were to drop a bit in the coming years, the fans would still be there no matter what. There are very few teams in the NFL who can say that. Many teams sell-out their stadium's in down years. But the overall fan enthusiasm is always at a fever pitch for, I would say, the Chiefs, Browns, Steelers and the Seahawks.

Let's see what this guy can do. The pieces are in place.

Then again, if Art Modell could move the Brown, THE BROWNS!, to Baltimore and name them the Ravens, Allen can move the Blazers up I-5.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> *Keyzer Soze* - just to round out the list of "The Usual Suspects"
> 
> Others?
> 
> BNM


I don't fear the devil, but I fear Keyzer Soze. With him on our side you just know people would be terrified to pull another Jermaine for Dale Davis on us.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Something smells a little fishy to me. No way he resigned unless he is ill or something, which means he was fired.....but why?


Obviously a victim of subtrefuge.

BNM


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Samuel said:


> *Late July, 2006:* Steve Patterson trades Steve Blake, Brian Skinner and Ha Seung-Jin for Jamaal Magloire.
> 
> *Late February, 2007:* Trading deadline passes; Magloire still on the team.


That's the only thing Patterson did, IMO. 

KP was responsible for drafting Webster, trading for Jack, trading for Aldridge and trading for Roy.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Somehow I missed that.
> 
> They've always avoided any direct statements on that subject in the past.
> 
> Link?





> Thomas Luther, Chairman of the Board of Portland Arena Management, said that "PAM is pleased to have reached an agreement with Vulcan to ensure that the Trail Blazers will remain in Portland. The team has long been an integral part of the community, and we believe this resolution benefits all interested parties - PAM’s members, the City of Portland, and the team and its fans. I also want to thank David Stern and the NBA for their efforts in assisting the parties in reaching this agreement. We look forward to working with Vulcan, the Trail Blazers and the NBA to promptly conclude this transaction."
> 
> David Stern, Commissioner of the NBA, said "The ultimate winners here are the fans of the Portland Trail Blazers and the City of Portland, and I want to thank both the Trail Blazers and Portland Arena Management for going the extra mile to reach this important agreement."


Why would they say that if they didn't have every intention of staying?

Plus Seattle just announced they're sticking around another year. 

I think we're just being suspicious.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The big news continues, look at the front page of Yahoo.

"• Portland Trail Blazers president unexpectedly quits | Blazers stats"


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Does anyone think this may forbode a move of the team to Seattle?
> 
> PBF


Yep Once they move the Arena.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Personally, I would love to open the checkbook and bring in Donn Nelson from the Mavs. He has done an outstanding job of bringing in talent and character. One of the brightest guys in the business. I'm not sold on Pritchard just because I don't think we know whether it was him or Patterson pulling the trigger on our off season.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey People....Let's try and catch a glimmer of a clue...THE TEAM ISN"T MOVING! Paul is buying the arena back, correct? It says in the Press release that a hunt to find a new GM and President starts immediately. This guy from the Seahawks is taking over on an interim basis so the team at least has someone at the helm should need for a president arise. It also says that bot positions will be "Portland Based"

Stop being so freaking paranoid, you bunch of Art Bells.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

furball said:


> One of the brightest guys in the business. I'm not sold on Pritchard just because I don't think we know whether it was him or Patterson pulling the trigger on our off season.


He was the point man on the draft. He was specifically lauded by the local press, by Blazers Broadcasting, and by everyone here. It was him.

As for Donn Nelson, I feel like the success of the Mavs has more to do with the efforts of Mark Cuban than Donn Nelson. Just my opinion...


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a must read, I encourage all Blazer fans to read this excellent article right away.

http://www.sportsbusinessradio.com/?q=node/792


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I think we forgot this little bit of the press release about Steve Pattersons resignation:

_PORTLAND, March 1, 2007 -- Vulcan Inc. announced today that Tod Leiweke will assume management oversight for Trail Blazers Inc., which operates the Portland Trail Blazers franchise in the National Basketball Association. It was also announced that Steve Patterson has resigned as President and General Manager of the Portland Trail Blazers, effective immediately. *Mr. Leiweke announced that an immediate search would be conducted to name a team General Manager and find a new President of Business Operations, both will be Portland-based positions responsible for the day-to-day operations of the franchise.* Mr. Leiweke will continue his role as Chief Executive Officer of the Seattle Seahawks. _

Before we all start freaking out that this is a precurser to the Seattle Trailblazers... They are making for an immediate search for a GM and President. Notice it's not for a single person to hold both positions. And that it's going to be a *PORTLAND* operation.

While I think that Steve Patterson had his role in the great moves that happened in last years draft. I think Kevin Pritchard is also greatly to be credited...and he is still with the team. I'm glad this is happening now rather then at the end of the season and have interm people in the positions during the draft. This way we can find a GM find a president and get them in place and up to speed before the end of the season and the time that they REALLY have to go to work making us better.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

rx2web said:


> I think we forgot this little bit of the press release about Steve Pattersons resignation:
> 
> _PORTLAND, March 1, 2007 -- Vulcan Inc. announced today that Tod Leiweke will assume management oversight for Trail Blazers Inc., which operates the Portland Trail Blazers franchise in the National Basketball Association. It was also announced that Steve Patterson has resigned as President and General Manager of the Portland Trail Blazers, effective immediately. *Mr. Leiweke announced that an immediate search would be conducted to name a team General Manager and find a new President of Business Operations, both will be Portland-based positions responsible for the day-to-day operations of the franchise.* Mr. Leiweke will continue his role as Chief Executive Officer of the Seattle Seahawks. _
> 
> ...


Good reminder. It is looking like they are trying to ease our minds, or at least say what we want to hear.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

To Me this is looking better and better all the time. In Essence Vulcan is becoming a more official operating entity over the Blazers and the Seahawks from a business standpoint. The business men who run the BLazers and Seahawks will be answering to Leiweke, instead of directly to Paul Allen. 

This is great news, Paul is finally learning that he needs to let people who are experienced in operating this type of business, run his organizations.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't see why people are worried about being managed by someone in Seattle, we didn't do to bad with BW which was about the same thing. It would be nice if they went with someone that is from our past though.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

graybeard said:


> Maris, read the quote below, taken from the press release.
> 
> "*Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company,* Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks."


Read it.

VSE is a subsidiary of Vulcan.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This says it all right here.



> Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company, Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Guys this is all very simple. If you think the team is moving you're either not paying attention, or you are not using your brain very efficiently. I've heard that drinking more water can help with that.

Anyway this is simple...Just read the articles.

Paul formed VSE to oversee his sports fronchises.
A Portland Based President and GM will be hired to run the blazers.

That's it. Nothing fishy. My Guess is VSE didn't like Patterson, or Patterson didn't want to answer to someone other than Paul Allen.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

So the question needs to be asked.... Did Paul Allen just bring in a *Seahawk guy *to run Vulcan and the Blazers? OR Did Allen just bring in a *Vulcan guy *to run the Seahawks and Blazers? There is a huge difference.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> So the question needs to be asked.... Did Paul Allen just bring in a *Seahawk guy *to run Vulcan and the Blazers? OR Did Allen just bring in a *Vulcan guy *to run the Seahawks and Blazers? There is a huge difference.


It says that the Seahawks guy was brought in to be CEO of VSE which will oversee both the Seahawks and Blazers.

So to answer your question none of the above realy, as VSE is a completely new entity.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Why would they say that if they didn't have every intention of staying?


Because that's what liars do, and Paul Allen has already proven himself to be a liar.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Schilly said:


> It says that the Seahawks guy was brought in to be CEO of VSE which will oversee both the Seahawks and Blazers.
> 
> So to answer your question none of the above realy, as VSE is a completely new entity.


 I agree with you that Tod L. is a Seahawk guy brought in to help the Blazers.... But I see VSE as the sports department of Vulcan.. Thus Paul is bringing in a Seahawk guy to run the blazers and the sports department of Vulcan. Vulcan has a lot of irons in the fire.
(edit) This is a good thing.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Patterson contract up and he was not going to be re-signed. 
Blazers are not moving to Seattle

If they do, hey it is just one more reason to hate that flippin city.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey how would Vulcan view Buying an arena and then moving the one team that plays in it? How does that add up in dollars and cents?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Live long and prosper


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

The blazers aren't going anywhere. Blazermania is going to rock this town again soon and Paul Allen knows it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

graybeard said:


> I agree with you that Tod L. is a Seahawk guy brought in to help the Blazers.... But I see VSE as the sports department of Vulcan.. Thus Paul is bringing in a Seahawk guy to run the blazers and the sports department of Vulcan. Vulcan has a lot of irons in the fire.
> (edit) This is a good thing.


That's the way I read it too. New Vulcan dept. VSE which Tod is running. Vulcan is the over all company with a lot of dept/irons included.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> It says that the Seahawks guy was brought in to be CEO of VSE which will oversee both the Seahawks and Blazers.
> 
> So to answer your question none of the above realy, as VSE is a completely new entity.


It's a new entity, but it's part of Vulcan, right?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was so shocked to hear that he left the company for one reason only...I would think that if he knew he was going to leave I would not have gotten an email from him a couple of days ago. A year ago, I sent Patterson, Nash, and Pritchard all an email telling them how pissed I was that the team might actually be moving and it was just a wrong thing to do to the city of Portland. A couple of days ago, and almost a year to when i sent him the email, i got a reply from him. It may not have been him, maybe his secretary or something, but still i was shocked.

My conspiracy theory is that Paul Allen is ready to buy the Blazers again, and he knows he needs one more big piece to add to this team and knows that Patterson would not like him spending the money to do so...so adios. Probably not the reason but still, very fishy and totally out of the blue.

GOOOOO BLAZERS!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

What I find strange is Patterson resigning as opposed to leting his contract expire. I wonder how much money he is giving up? There must have been some pretty bad blood going on for Patterson to do this. 

JM must know it is unlikely that the Blazers are going to resign him, but you don't see him just quitting.

What happened behind closed doors?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Stop being so freaking paranoid, you bunch of Art Bells.


oh you did not just make fun of Art Bell.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> oh you did not just make fun of Art Bell.



I thought it was a compliment . . .


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> My conspiracy theory is that Paul Allen is ready to buy the Blazers again, and he knows he needs one more big piece to add to this team and knows that Patterson would not like him spending the money to do so...so adios. Probably not the reason but still, very fishy and totally out of the blue.
> 
> GOOOOO BLAZERS!



Uh...Paul Allen OWNS the Blazers. What are you saying? 

And do you honestly think there's a GM in the league that would say to the owner: Gee, I understand you want to spend a bunch more money to get a great player on this team, but I'm not so sure I want to spend your money sir. 

Personally, I think your conspiracy theory is full of holes.

It's not fishy and it's not out of the blue. Dude's contract was up and Kevin Pritchard is a future star as a GM. It's a no brainer.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> That's the way I read it too. New Vulcan dept. VSE which Tod is running. Vulcan is the over all company with a lot of dept/irons included.


YEah that's just it. ANd this is good because Vulcan, while it's been taking reins of the $$$ bleeding, never has really been specialized or even had experience in sports managment. So now they are forming a division of Vulcan and hiring top calibre sports business guys to operate it.

In essence Paul is renewing his commitment to make the Blazers what it once was...But instead people wnat to continue going Chicken little and assuming it's all some veiled conspiracy.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Uh...Paul Allen OWNS the Blazers. What are you saying?
> 
> And do you honestly think there's a GM in the league that would say to the owner: Gee, I understand you want to spend a bunch more money to get a great player on this team, but I'm not so sure I want to spend your money sir.
> 
> ...


His teheory is full of holes, but he amy have hit the main source of it.

Paul is Buying back the RG. Forming VSE is an important step to making sure that the SNAFU that happened before doesn't happen again.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What I find strange is Patterson resigning as opposed to leting his contract expire. I wonder how much money he is giving up? There must have been some pretty bad blood going on for Patterson to do this.
> 
> JM must know it is unlikely that the Blazers are going to resign him, but you don't see him just quitting.
> 
> What happened behind closed doors?


Probably something like: Hey, Steve, we aren't going to re-sign you after June 30. If you want, you can stick around Portland and sit on your *** all day and do absolutely nothing. Or, you can quit, we'll pay the remainder of your contract, and you can go on vacation or look for anew gig. How does that sound?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What I find strange is Patterson resigning as opposed to leting his contract expire. I wonder how much money he is giving up? There must have been some pretty bad blood going on for Patterson to do this.
> 
> JM must know it is unlikely that the Blazers are going to resign him, but you don't see him just quitting.
> 
> What happened behind closed doors?


It was during talks, so most likely the Blazers asked him to step down and offered to pay the rest of his contract. I know that is what happened at one of my former jobs.

As far the entire idea of Portland v Seattle v Vulcan, I don't think that any member of the organization is going to have Portland’s best wishes in mind directly. Sports is a business and the idea is to have a successful franchise that makes money. Teams make money by having a quality team and a fan base that is happy to spend money. So in order to create a successful franchise, anyone taking over Patterson’s positions should be looking to do the right thing by the franchise. The idea that one person or another would be doing something for Portland is silly. They do stuff to build the fan base and some of those things include issues that work in favor of Portland. 

I don't care if the Blazers are run by someone from Seattle or Saigon because PA is the one who will decide to keep the team in Portland or move it. Right now, it looks like the team is staying, and anyone running the team should be looking to benefit the franchise. The point is to get the best person for the job, not the best person from Portland or the best person with Blazer connections.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> oh you did not just make fun of Art Bell.


Yeah you're right I'm giving the conspirist here too much credit for their logic. WHo knows maybe tthere really are those voices.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> Probably something like: Hey, Steve, we aren't going to re-sign you after June 30. If you want, you can stick around Portland and sit on your *** all day and do absolutely nothing. Or, you can quit, we'll pay the remainder of your contract, and you can go on vacation or look for anew gig. How does that sound?



If they paid him the rest of the contract, I would get that. Is that what happened (I haven't read all the articles yet).

If they didn't pay him the rest of the contract, then something is up. Nash stayed till the end of his contract . . . and no way were they giving him a contract extension). 

Here is my guess (again without readin the articles yet): Patterson asks for a meeting to discuss his future. He is told that the Blazers will probably not be offering a contract extension. Patterson (and his ego) gets pissed and resigns.

Seems like a knee jerk reaction and not one I would expect from a team president in the sports industry. BUt again, if they didn't buy him out, something happened to cause Patterson to say **** you to the Blazers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> It was during talks, so most likely the Blazers asked him to step down and offered to pay the rest of his contract. I know that is what happened at one of my former jobs.
> 
> As far the entire idea of Portland v Seattle v Vulcan, I don't think that any member of the organization is going to have Portland’s best wishes in mind directly. Sports is a business and the idea is to have a successful franchise that makes money. Teams make money by having a quality team and a fan base that is happy to spend money. So in order to create a successful franchise, anyone taking over Patterson’s positions should be looking to do the right thing by the franchise. The idea that one person or another would be doing something for Portland is silly. They do stuff to build the fan base and some of those things include issues that work in favor of Portland.
> 
> I don't care if the Blazers are run by someone from Seattle or Saigon because PA is the one who will decide to keep the team in Portland or move it. Right now, it looks like the team is staying, and anyone running the team should be looking to benefit the franchise. The point is to get the best person for the job, not the best person from Portland or the best person with Blazer connections.


You are right on the money here. So would a business man spend $100mil and simply walk away from it only to have to spend another $400mill? Would a population that just lost a franchise due to lack of local governement support be as open to rooting for a relocated rival? Or would it simply be easier and more cost effective to rebuild and enhance the relationship with the city that the team has been in for so long.

The RG seats about what 19K? How many more butts could the team put in the seats in Seattle vs. Portland? Best thing to do is stay put and hope that Seattle Based NBA fans decide to switch allegiance to the Blazers who would stay in Portland. There is absolutely no financial advantage to having the team in Seattle vs in Portland.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> If they paid him the rest of the contract, I would get that. Is that what happened (I haven't read all the articles yet).
> 
> If they didn't pay him the rest of the contract, then something is up. Nash stayed till the end of his contract . . . and no way were they giving him a contract extension).
> 
> ...


 Patterson only had 2 months left on his contract. That's pocket change to Paul Allen. 
Paul to Steve: Hey Steve, take a 2 month vacation. We're headed in a new direction and want to let Pritchard get everything in place before the draft. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

As appreciation to the fan base, and to show he means it when he says they are staying... Paul Allen should extend the agreement that says the Blazers are to remain in Portland until 2025? (I forget the year)....

another 5-10 years... as proof they are staying


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> Hey how would Vulcan view Buying an arena and then moving the one team that plays in it? How does that add up in dollars and cents?


I don't think the Blazers are moving anytime soon, and I'm not generally fond of conspiracy theories, but one flaw in your reasoning - at this point, Vulcan hasn't bought anything. They have signed a letter of intent saying they want to buy the assets of Portland Arena Management - including the Rose Garden. Until that purchase is made and all the contracts are signed, they can back out of the deal. Here's a direct quote about the letter of intent from Paul Allen:

"_With this letter of intent, we've taken a positive step forward. Assuming this deal gets finalized, it will be a major milestone which will strengthen the long-term financial health of the Trail Blazers_," said Paul Allen.

Notice the part about "_Assuming this deal gets finalized_..." That clearly leaves open the possibility that the deal won't get finalized. Again, I'm not being paranoid, just not willing to accept as facts things that haven't actually happened yet. Until the purchase is finalized, the Rose Garden belongs to PAM and the financial model remains broken.

It is the exclusive site agreement between Paul Allen and the city of Portland that is the biggest obstacle that's preventing Allen from moving (or selling) the team. Given that the exclusive site agreement is going to keep the team in Portland, it makes sense for Paul Allen (under the guises of Vulcan, Inc.) to bite the bullet and buy back the Rose Garden, Buying back the RG is not what's keeping the Blazers in Portland. It's the fact they are staying, thanks to the exclusive site agreement, that provides the motivation to buy back the arena.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> It was during talks, so most likely the Blazers asked him to step down and offered to pay the rest of his contract. I know that is what happened at one of my former jobs.
> 
> As far the entire idea of Portland v Seattle v Vulcan, I don't think that any member of the organization is going to have Portland’s best wishes in mind directly. Sports is a business and the idea is to have a successful franchise that makes money. Teams make money by having a quality team and a fan base that is happy to spend money. So in order to create a successful franchise, anyone taking over Patterson’s positions should be looking to do the right thing by the franchise. The idea that one person or another would be doing something for Portland is silly. They do stuff to build the fan base and some of those things include issues that work in favor of Portland.
> 
> I don't care if the Blazers are run by someone from Seattle or Saigon because PA is the one who will decide to keep the team in Portland or move it. Right now, it looks like the team is staying, and anyone running the team should be looking to benefit the franchise. The point is to get the best person for the job, not the best person from Portland or the best person with Blazer connections.


Why buy him out when you can use his services for the rest of the season? (Again, they didn't do taht with Nash.) But then again, why would Patterson resign and give up contract money, so who knows.

Was your situation a severance package or did they just paythe rest of the contract off (sweet deal).

I agree with your other comments . . . reagardless if the intention is to stay in Ptd or move, the people in charge are going to do what is best for the organization, not what is best for the city . . . hopefully doing the best thing for the organization is also good for the city of Ptd.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> It is the exclusive site agreement between Paul Allen and the city of Portland that is the biggest obstacle that's preventing Allen from moving (or selling) the team. Given that the exclusive site agreement is going to keep the team in Portland, it makes sense for Paul Allen (under the guises of Vulcan, Inc.) to bite the bullet and buy back the Rose Garden, Buying back the RG is not what's keeping the Blazers in Portland. It's the fact they are staying, thanks to the exclusive site agreement, that provides the motivation to buy back the arena.
> 
> BNM



Q about this exclusive site agreement. Apparently this agreement was signed by PA personally. So if PA sells the team, does the agreement stay in place. If PA sells the team to Vulcan, what contractual obligation does Vulcan have with the city of Portland?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> I don't think the Blazers are moving anytime soon, and I'm not generally fond of conspiracy theories, but one flaw in your reasoning - at this point, Vulcan hasn't bought anything. They have signed a letter of intent saying they want to buy the assets of Portland Arena Management - including the Rose Garden. Until that purchase is made and all the contracts are signed, they can back out of the deal. Here's a direct quote about the letter of intent from Paul Allen:
> 
> "_With this letter of intent, we've taken a positive step forward. Assuming this deal gets finalized, it will be a major milestone which will strengthen the long-term financial health of the Trail Blazers_," said Paul Allen.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right, I am jumping the gun on this. But I would offer that Vulcan forming a Sports Entertainment entity (VSE) could be a pretty telling sign.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Q about this exclusive site agreement. Apparently this agreement was signed by PA personally. So if PA sells the team, does the agreement stay in place. If PA sells the team to Vulcan, what contractual obligation does Vulcan have with the city of Portland?


Paul Allen, billionaire, personally signed the agreement. The agreement also stipulates that Allen will insure any new ownership will be bound by the terms of the agreement. Either way, he's personally on the hook for several million a year through 2025 if he moves the Blazers or he sells them to someone else who then moves the team.

Here's a link to an article by Kerry Eggers from last summer about the exclusive site agreement. It's a good article that includes some actual quotes from the exclusive site agreement covering PA's liability should he sell the team, move the team or have TBI declare bankruptcy. The city seems to have covered all their bases on his one. I'm sure PA regrets signing such a one-sided agreement, but keep in mind it was signed in 1993 - during the height of Blazer mania when every home game had been a sell out for nearly two decades and two full years before the the Rose Garden was built. I doubt if PA, at that time, could have possibly envisioned an alientate fan base, a half full Rose Garden owned by a bunch of bankers and the current "broken financial model". He also could not have predicted at that time the possibility that the Sonics might end up moving to Oklahoma City creating a vacancy closer to home.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Schilly said:


> Yeah you are right, I am jumping the gun on this. But I would offer that Vulcan forming a Sports Entertainment entity (VSE) could be a pretty telling sign.


Just trying to keep things real. I don't want to be a Chicken Little, nor do I want to count my chickens before they hatch.

Hmmm... I'm hungry. Time to head to KFC for some lunch...

BNM


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fork said:


> Uh...Paul Allen OWNS the Blazers. What are you saying?
> 
> And do you honestly think there's a GM in the league that would say to the owner: Gee, I understand you want to spend a bunch more money to get a great player on this team, but I'm not so sure I want to spend your money sir.
> 
> Personally, I think your conspiracy theory is full of holes.


I'm talking about Paul Allen ready to buy big...like pay one big named player, that's all i was saying. I know he owns the blazers but i mean "buying a championship"


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Paul Allen, billionaire, personally signed the agreement. The agreement also stipulates that Allen will insure any new ownership will be bound by the terms of the agreement. Either way, he's personally on the hook for several million a year through 2025 if he moves the Blazers or he sells them to someone else who then moves the team.
> 
> Here's a link to an article by Kerry Eggers from last summer about the exclusive site agreement. It's a good article that includes some actual quotes from the exclusive site agreement covering PA's liability should he sell the team, move the team or have TBI declare bankruptcy. The city seems to have covered all their bases on his one. I'm sure PA regrets signing such a one-sided agreement, but keep in mind it was signed in 1993 - during the height of Blazer mania when every home game had been a sell out for nearly two decades and two full years before the the Rose Garden was built. I doubt if PA, at that time, could have possibly envisioned an alientate fan base, a half full Rose Garden owned by a bunch of bankers and the current "broken financial model". He also could not have predicted at that time the possibility that the Sonics might end up moving to Oklahoma City creating a vacancy closer to home.
> 
> BNM


Interesting article, thanks for the link.

"If that happened, the city could ask for a judge to issue an injunction to prevent Allen from selling or moving the club until its legality was decided in a court of law."

I think that says it all. The legality of the document and how to interpret it, is to be decided by the courts and not by the city. And as we have seen, anything can happen in the courts.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Interesting article, thanks for the link.
> 
> "If that happened, the city could ask for a judge to issue an injunction to prevent Allen from selling or moving the club until its legality was decided in a court of law."
> 
> I think that says it all. The legality of the document and how to interpret it, is to be decided by the courts and not by the city. And as we have seen, anything can happen in the courts.


Yes, but challenging the legality of that document in court would be a PR nightmare for Paul Allen and could end up backfiring (just like the RG bankruptcy that has lead to the current "broken financial model"). I don't have a link handy (so feel to ignore the following), but last year when PA announced the team was for sale, the exclusive site agreement was a hot topic. One of the papers (I think it was the Trib) had a lawyer review the language in the exclusive site agereement. Their finding was it was very clear and about as air tight as a contract can get. So, there is a pretty good chance that if PA tried to move the team, or sell it to someone who then tried to move it, and it ended up in court, he would lose. 

Imagine the how alienated the Portland fans would be if PA tried to move the team to Seattle and then the courts said, "oh no you don't"! Picture a near-empty Rose Garden and an even more broken financial model. Likewise, if he tried to sell the team and the court blocked a move by the new owners. Assuming they are smart, the purchase would be contingent on the ability to move the team. In this scenario, PA would end up with a no sale and a PO'd local fan base. Paul Allen has made some bad business decisions (like the whole failed Rose Garden bankruptcy bluff that backfired in his face), but I don't think he'd be dumb enough to attempt violating the exclusive site arrangement and the substantial risk of losing in court.

BNM


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Best thing that has happened to the Portland Trail Blazers in 4 years. Patterson out. Tod Lewike in, even in an oversight role. The fan friendly Portland Trail Blazers are on the way back. Good news all the way around. Congrats Portland Fans!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

graybeard said:


> Maris, read the quote below, taken from the press release.
> 
> "*Mr. Leiweke also will become the CEO of a newly formed management company,* Vulcan Sports & Entertainment (“VSE”). VSE will assume oversight responsibilities for all of Paul Allen’s sports-related properties including the Trail Blazers, the Rose Garden Arena and Memorial Coliseum, upon the successful completion of Vulcan’s negotiations with Portland Arena Management and all properties currently run by the Seattle Seahawks."


My scenario would go something like this.

Paul now has a new Ceo in charge of "all of the sports interests of PA. This new guy is now the seperation from the parent Vulcan Entprises (or whatever it is) face to the public of PA's Sports empire.

Sonics move to OKC.

We now have one NW NFL team, the Seahawks.

We now have one NW NBA team, the Portland Trail Blazers.

We now have one owner who owns all of the above along with their areanas.

You flesh out the details of the underlings such as GM's ect.

Pretty tidy, yes?:clap2: 

gatorpops


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

then we have a new nba team in the nw as the last act of stern and the nfl zaps in portland!


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

The more money and time Paul Allen puts into this team, the more serious he looks to be building it into something big.

Step 1 : Brought in Nate McMillan, a guy with a solid work ethic and a ton of patience.
Step 2 : Rebuilt the roster, changed the team's image and fan's opinion of the team
Step 3 : Agrees to purchase back the Rose Garden
Step 4 : Brings in VSE guys to rebuild the front office. Guys he knows personally to bring in the crew in the Front Office to continue with Paul's plan for the team.

Personally I think it is awesome to see legitimate moves by your owner that indicate he is serious about making his team a lot better. I believe Paul and Todd will bring in Pritchard as GM and a Dollars and Sense Business Man to be the president of the team. Now this is a lot of effort, time and money to spend on a team that you want to move to Seattle in a few years. It is time to put that Conspiracy Theory to bed folks.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

im not reading this thread cuz i gotta get goin to the game but does this mean the blazers could be in portland for just one last year next year


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> im not reading this thread cuz i gotta get goin to the game but does this mean the blazers could be in portland for just one last year next year


they'll be here for at least another 16 years or so.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> im not reading this thread cuz i gotta get goin to the game but does this mean the blazers could be in portland for just one last year next year


How do you figure that?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I would think that if he knew he was going to leave I would not have gotten an email from him a couple of days ago. A year ago, I sent Patterson, Nash, and Pritchard all an email telling them how pissed I was that the team might actually be moving and it was just a wrong thing to do to the city of Portland. A couple of days ago, and almost a year to when i sent him the email, i got a reply from him. It may not have been him, maybe his secretary or something, but still i was shocked.


How odd. Maybe he thought you needed a cooling off period before he replied.

I have maintained an email relationship with Steve Patterson for about 2 years now. Every few months or so I unload on him some of my petty concerns and toss in a few attaboys and he has always replied fairly promptly (in a day or 2) and cordially. Seems like a pretty good guy and probably not deserving some of the criticism I have thrown his way in the past.

John Nash would usually respond to my emails within 15 minutes or so, which un-nerved me a bit. Kind of creeped me out.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> As appreciation to the fan base, and to show he means it when he says they are staying... Paul Allen should extend the agreement that says the Blazers are to remain in Portland until 2025? (I forget the year)....
> 
> another 5-10 years... as proof they are staying


Proof?

Allen has already proven his word on a contract means nothing.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> John Nash would usually respond to my emails within 15 minutes or so, which un-nerved me a bit. Kind of creeped me out.


I know, same here!

I have a feeling he had push email on his blackberry and was texting back. One time I emailed him during a homegame and he responded immediately. Strange.

I asked him about possibly making a move for Chris Wilcox of the Clippers and he responded that the Clips usually only make moves during the offseason. Ooops!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The final pieces of the puzzle are falling into place.

The oddest part was the new Sonics owner seeming to be in no rush to move and now it's clear. They merely bought the Sonics either at the bidding of Allen or because they saw the opportunity, since he was forbidden to own 2 teams simultaneously and failed to sell the Blazers quick enough.

Now he has formed VSE to buy and take over operation of the Sonics just as soon as he sells the Blazers, whose value is already much higher than a year ago and will be solid once the Arena is part of the deal.

Blazers stay here with new owners and Paul gets his hometown Sonics.

Win/win all around.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> The final pieces of the puzzle are falling into place.
> 
> The oddest part was the new Sonics owner seeming to be in no rush to move and now it's clear. They merely bought the Sonics either at the bidding of Allen or because they saw the opportunity, since he was forbidden to own 2 teams simultaneously and failed to sell the Blazers quick enough.
> 
> ...



That sounds less plausible than the possibility that Paul Allen will remain owner of the Trail Blazers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> That sounds less plausible than the possibility that Paul Allen will remain owner of the Trail Blazers.


Oh, c'mon!

Work with me here.

Use your imagination a little.

Next you'll be telling me Fox news ISN'T "fair and balanced".


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

> About Vulcan Inc.
> Vulcan Inc. creates and advances a variety of world-class endeavors and high-impact initiatives that change and improve the way people live, learn, do business and experience the world. Founded in 1986 by investor and philanthropist Paul G. Allen, and under the direction of president and CEO Jody Patton, Vulcan oversees various business and charitable projects including real estate holdings, investments in more than 40 companies, including Charter Communications, DreamWorks Animation SKG, Digeo Broadband, the Seattle Seahawks NFL and Portland Trail Blazers NBA franchises, First & Goal Inc., Vulcan Productions, the Seattle Cinerama theatre, Experience Music Project, the Science Fiction Museum & Hall of Fame, and the Paul G. Allen Family Foundation. For more information about Vulcan, please visit www.vulcan.com.


http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/TOD_LEIWEKE_TO_ASSUME_MANAGEME-213195-1218.html


----------

